# New HGVC Carlsbad



## Pronkster (Jun 18, 2006)

Any more info on this new location?  I can't wait to find out what the season chart will look like.  Will they have 1, 2 and 3 bedroom units?


----------



## BeckyG (Jun 18, 2006)

I just stumbled across some information on the new Hilton in Carlbad -- see if this link works:  

https://www.hotgetaways.com/index.aspx?promo=43 

The hilton information is at the bottom left, click on Learn More.  It does describe 1,2 and 3-bedrooms.  Sounds very nice!


----------



## Sthack (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes HGVC will be building the Marbrisa in Carlsbad, California and is schedule to be completed August 2007. I'm assuming since they have decent weather all year long they would complete it on time, but all I see is that they are leveling the ground for the resort, NOTHING has gone up yet. Legoland is between this new HGVC resort and the Grand Pacific Palisades. We're in Carlsbad right now and they just now start selling the units this week.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2006)

kind of curious if we are going to see more of these ventures....

It's listed as Grand Pacific Marbrisa Resort _*a HGVC affiliated resort*_

You think HGVC may do the same thing with more Grand Pacific & other companies such as Club Intrawest????  That would be a very good way to see our club locations grow!


----------



## Denise L (Jun 19, 2006)

*Current pricing? Incentives?*



			
				Sthack said:
			
		

> We're in Carlsbad right now and they just now start selling the units this week.



Wow! Do you have any current pricing? Will you get HGVC points or Grand Pacific membership?  I'm very interested in this resort since it would be the perfect spot for us with our kids!


----------



## Sthack (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, you'll get HGVC points but not GP membership.

I can't remember the pricing but we got an every other year Studio for $7900 w/3500 points.  If I'm not mistaken, for yearly weeks they wanted $11K for a Studio (3500 points), about $17K for a 1 bedroom (4800 points)  and about $23K for a 2 bedroom (7000 points).  As an incentitive, we also got 3500 bonus points and $160worth of restaurant gift certificates.  From what I hear, these prices are 'pre-construction' prices and will be increasing soon.  The MF & taxes were a bit high if I recall.  

If you're interested I can give you the info for the person at GPP that we dealt with.  She was very knowlegable and no pressure at all.


----------

